# Bau Naturnaher/Pflanzteich



## Tyrano86 (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,


mein name ist Daniel.


ich plane dieses Jahr den Bau eines naturnahen Pflanzteiches. Nach wälzen einiger Forenbeiträge und anderer Teichanbieter Seiten stehe ich momentan vor dem Problem, dass ich nicht genau weiß, wie ich das Bild was ich im Kopf habe umsetzen kann. Das größte Problem stellt die Zonierung und der Uferbau da. Ich habe einige Skizzen angefertigt und würde mich über Anregungen oder Fotos von Euch freuen, die mir vll dabei helfen können, das Projekt in den nächsten Monaten durchzuführen.


Ist-Analyse:

Zurzeit wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist das Gelände noch aufgeschüttet (es stand dort damals ein Wohnwagen). d.h. ich muss das Geländer erstmal mit einem Bagger planieren und danach ausheben.

Sonnenstunden: ca 8


Soll-Konzept:

Größe: 3x3,5m ca 9-10m2 Wasserfläche noch nicht 100 % Sicher, bis ich gesehen habe, wie die Grube aussehen wird.

Bis zu 1m Tiefe


Zonierung:

Ich möchte wie in dem Beispiel Bild die Tiefenzone abfallend gestalten und hinten eine art Steilwand + davor einen Ring Flachwasserzone von 20cm um den Teich (da ich mir gedacht habe, dort ist die Sonnenintensität am stärksten) Die  Flachwasserzone geht ja in einer Sumpfzone über. Kann ich die Zonierung so machen?

Nun komme ich zu meinem Problem mit der Teichrandgestaltung und der Saugsperre.



Saugsperre:

Ich möchte eigentlich keinen klassischen Steinkiesrand um den Teich, sondern ich finde die Gestaltung mit Ufermatten und enden in eine Sumpfzone recht interessant, allerdings finde ich die Gestaltung schwierig, denn ich möchte eigentlich ab und an zwischen den Stellen ein paar Trittsteine oder Möglichkeiten damit ich dort pflegen kann, aber wenn dort die Anhäufungen und die Ufermatten darüber liegen kann ich dort nie drauf treten somit gestaltet sich das Ganze für mich schwierig. Außerdem finde ich die Umsetzung schwierig das Gefälle so zu gestalten damit beim Regen kein Wasser in den Teich läuft.

Nun suche ich nach Alternativen, die Folie irgendwie an einen Plastikrand zu befestigen und die Folie mit reingelegten Ufermatten zu befestigen um die Folie zu schützten.

Weiterhin soll die Höhe möglichst so sein, dass Tiere ohne Probleme ein und ausgehen können.

Vll hat jemand das gleiche Problem gehabt und ein paar Ideen für mich?

freue mich sehr über eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Kolja (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo Daniel,

herzlich willkommen hier.
Ich habe vor ca. 10 Jahren einen naturnahen Teich gebaut (siehe Signatur) und bin jetzt in der Planung für einen neuen.
Deswegen interessiert mich hier dein Thema auch sehr.

Randgestaltung:
Hier ein Thread mit Plastikband :https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturteich-unter-der-hasel.35182/
Dann gibt es noch von Naturagart Schienen, die man z.B. an Kantensteine andübeln kann.
Hier noch ein Thema von Thias, der auch viele Anregungen enthält: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteichbau-von-thias.3225/
... und noch ganz viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten. 

Mir gefällt es, den Rand abwechslungsreich zu gestalten und sich nicht nur auf eine Möglichkeit zu beschränken.

Warst Du schon im Forumsbereich "Basiswissen"? Da könnten evtl. einige Fragen beantwortet werden.


----------



## Kolja (17. Mai 2017)

weiter geht's

Randgestaltung:
Steinkiesrand brauchst du ja nicht zu machen. Die Folie lässt sich auch zwischen größere Steine bzw. Trittsteine klemmen. Hauptsache sie steht über Wasser senkrecht nach oben. 

Bei der ersten Zeichnung verstehe ich nicht "Sumpfzone hinter der Kapillarsperre". Auch diese Zone muss innerhalb liegen.

Beim Profil ist es besser Stufen mit einem Randwulst zu formen, sonst rutscht dir das Substrat ab. siehe Anhang.

Ich habe die Folie vermörtelt (Naturagart) und das mache ich glaube ich wieder, denn es sieht natürlich aus und bietet Tieren einen guten Ein- und Ausstieg.

Soweit erst mal.


----------



## Tyrano86 (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo Kolja, danke

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, deinen Link "Mein Teichbau" kann ich nicht öffnen es kommt ein Fehler. Ist er noch vorhanden?

der Thread mit unter der __ Hasel hat mich schon inspiriert das Teichsystem zu verwenden. Hier würde ich dann auf genügend Einstieg achten, ich werde die nächsten Tage nochmal weiter überlegen.

Was sagt ihr denn zu meiner Zonierung, ist es möglich die Zonierung so zu gestalten,  es ist glaube ich eher unüblich aber welche Punkte würden dagegen Sprechen am hinteren Ende eine Steilwand mit meiner Zonierung zu machen?


----------



## Tyrano86 (17. Mai 2017)

Ok ich habe deine zweite Nachricht jetzt erst gesehen. das Foto mit der Sumpfzone war inklusive einer ufermatte + Beet gemeint, ich denke ich werde davon aber abtreten und doch zu diesem Randsystem übergehen.
ja die Wulste werde ich so planen.

mit vermörtelt meinst du die Folie wird mit einer Schicht Mörtel nachträglich vermörtelt aus optischen Gründen?


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo Daniel,

Grundsätzlich kann man das schon machen, aber bei der Steilwand kommt es immer auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit an!
Sonst rutscht dir das Ufer unter der Folie ab!
Ich hab sehr festen Lehm und da war das kein Problem.
Aber wenn das nicht gegeben ist, muss man die Wand unter der Folie befestigen.
Er gibt da verschiedene Möglichkeiten, aber dafür muss man die Bedingungen vor Ort kennen.

Wegen der Pflanzzonen finde ich diese Beschreibung recht hilfreich: * defekter Link entfernt *
Nur um sicher zu sein, was, wo am besten wächst. Wobei im Laufe der Zeit die Pflanzen ihre eigene Vorstellung haben, wo es Ihnen am besten gefällt.

Mach die Zonen nicht zu klein und ein eher einfacher Aufbau funktioniert in der Regel besser als eine komplizierte Form. (Verlegen der Folie / vermeiden von Falten).

Ich hab von der tiefen Zone (1,5m) eine steile Wand auf ca. 50 cm und dann schräg die Fachwasserzonen auf ca. 20 cm auslaufen lassen. Damit mir das Substrat (Sand) nich in die Tiefe abrutscht, habe ich am Rand eine Reihe Findlinge in Trasszement gesetzt.

Wenn doch mal Fische einziehen sollen, ist es besser, wenn du ein wenig tiefer gehst! Ich hab __ Moderlieschen im Teich, um die Mücken unter Kontrolle zu halten.

Die Kapilarsperre kann man auch auf anders als mit einem Kiesstreifen verstecken. Da findest du hier im Forum viele Bilder.

Also viel lesen und dann die Planung hier zur Diskussion stellen.

Viel Erfolg,

Knut


----------



## Kolja (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo Daniel,



Tyrano86 schrieb:


> deinen Link "Mein Teichbau" kann ich nicht öffnen


Ich habe die Signatur akutalisiert.



Tyrano86 schrieb:


> mit vermörtelt meinst du die Folie wird mit einer Schicht Mörtel nachträglich vermörtelt aus optischen Gründen


Ja, das ist das System nach Naturagart. Vlies, Folie, Verbundmatte, 2-fache Mörtelschicht. Haben hier einige vor allem in Schwimmteichen gemacht.
Ich finde es sieht gut aus, schützt die Folie vor Hundepfoten und Sonneneinstrahlung.

Zonierung:
Ich habe auch ein Stückchen Steilwand, die ohne Befestigung hält. Habe aber auch wie Knut festen, steinigen Lehmboden. Die Steilwand geht jedoch bis nach oben und hat einen Abschluss mit einer Steinplatte. Schön zum Beinebaumeln lassen. 
Dein Teich besteht ja lt. deiner Zeichnung aus über der Hälfte Pflanzzonen. Das wäre mir zu viel. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was Du mit der Zonierung wissen möchtest. Geht es um die Steilwand oder noch andere Punkte.


----------



## Tyrano86 (19. Mai 2017)

Danke Kolja und Knut für eure Beiträge

In der Rubrik Basiswissen habe ich schon einiges gelesen, dort war ich mir ja nicht sicher wegen dem Naturagart Ufergraben. Deshalb tendiere ich für meine Zwecke wie schon erwähnt eher zu dem Prinzip mit der Schiene.

Ich finde z.B Bitterlinge und __ Muscheln recht interessant, aber da mir die Populationsvielfalt von vielen verschiedenen Tieren wichtiger ist, verzichte ich auf Fische und Technik.

Ich weiß das bei uns auch Lehmboden vorhanden ist, ich werde aber dann wohl erst näheres wissen, wenn ich das Loch auch soweit ausgrabe. Ich habe nur leider Bzgl. betonieren, mauern etc. keine Erfahrung deshalb schrecken mich solche Sachen etwas ab. Falls die Beschaffentheit nicht gegeben ist, muss ich glaube ich Aufmauern, heißt das so?, mit aufmauern ist doch gemeint, dass vor der STeilwand eine Mauer hochgezogen wird, damit die Stabilität gewährleistet wird?

Ich habe mal zwei Skizzen hochgeladen, damit Ihr vll noch etwas besser versteht wie ich das meine, dass wäre ein Querschnitt, die Zonierung ist vll nicht 100% genau, aber so habe ich mir das gedacht und ich weiß nicht ob meine untere Form Nachteile aufweisen würde?

Nochmal zu meinen Hintergründen, was ich noch nicht erzählt habe:

Ich möchte einen sehr blühfreudigen Teich erschaffen, da ich im Garten Hummelhäuser und Wildbienenkästen stehen habe, Somit soll der TEich eig zusätzlich ein Biotop für diverse Insekten, Amphibien und Nahrung für die Bienen durch die Blüten und die Randbeete um den Teich bieten. Der Teich kann ruhig sehr zugewachsen sein. Also hat die Bepflanzung und das Microklima des Teiches für mein Vorhaben oberste Priorität.

Mit dieser nach hinten verlagerten Tiefenzone möchte ich da wo die meiste Sonne hinkommt die meiste Wassermasse bieten um die Erhitzung etwas entgegenzukommen.


Vielen Dank Ihr helft mir sehr und ich freue mich, wenn ich endlich genau weiß, wie ich das Umsetzen kann damit ich möglichst schnell beginnen kann.

VG

Daniel


----------



## Kolja (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo Daniel,

schau doch mal wie der Boden beschaffen ist. Wenn der Winkel der Steilwand weniger als 90° beträgt, hast du ja evtl überhaupt kein Problem.
Mauern ist bei nicht ganz steilem Winkel auch nicht nötig. Da kannst Du schräg ähnlich wie bei einer Trockenmauer auf Folie/Vlies Steine schichten. Die bieten in den Lücken auch noch Unterschlupf.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein Stück Ufer so pflanzenfrei belassen, dass du auch beobachten kannst was im Teich lebt. Mein liebstes Hobby.


----------



## Tyrano86 (26. März 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Entschuldigung erstmal das ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet hatte, mir ist privat leider etwas dazwischen gekommen und ich musste den Bau um ein Jahr verschieben...

Nun nimmt es aber langsam Form an. der mit Kies/Sand und Platten aufgeschüttete Platz wo ich den Teich bauen wollte, wurde letzte Woche durch einen Bagger halb wegs begradigt. Nun kann ich genauer Planen wie groß der Teich nun wirklich werden kann. Ich weiß das der Ort vom Aussehen nur suboptimal ist. Die Umgebung ist einfach nur hässlich mit dem Tor im Hintergrund, leider habe ich keine andere Möglichkeit also kommt der Teich aufjedenfall dort hin. Im Anhang nun ein paar Bilder wo der Teich hinkommen wird Rot der Teich, grün die Hintergrundbepflanzung außerhalb des Teiches. Ich habe mich aufjedenfall für ein Bandband entschieden und glaube es wird das Uferband von Naturagart mit Gummilippe.

Nun dachte ich, dass der Sand/Kies nur als Erhöhung aufgeschüttet wurde (wie auf dem älteren Bild zu sehen) leider ist der Sand/Kies fast bis zur hälfte ungefährt 20cm tief aufgeschüttet. Ich denke das wird den Halt des Randes beeinflussen so muss ich den Sand/Kies scheinbar nochmal manuell mit Schaufel irgendwie losbekommen und mit Erde/Lehm ersetzen oder hat jemand dort schonmal eine Randsystem verlegt? Ich stecke die Tage jedenfalls schonmal den Teich ab und überlege mir die Endform.

Kann es kaum erwarten 

VG

Daniel

 

leider kann ich die anderen Bilder aufgrund von irgendwelchen Sicherheits Fehlermeldung gerade nicht hochladen, lade sie später nochmal hoch


----------



## troll20 (26. März 2018)

Moin.
Wenn das Tor nicht mehr benutzt wird und auch nie wieder benutzt werden soll.....
Dann würde ich davor einfach einen neuen Sichtzaun bauen.
Denn Rand kannst du mit einfachem Zement verfestigen.
Dazu dein Schotter- Sandgemisch in den Betonmischer und etwas Zement dazu. 6:1 sollte da locker ausreichen. 
Willst du daraus jedoch einen "Ringanker" machen würde ich 4:1 wählen .


----------



## Tyrano86 (27. März 2018)

Hallo Rene,

danke für deine Nachricht. Das Tor wird wohl noch irgendwann benutzt werden mal sehen was ich da mache. Erstmal baue ich den Teich.
Ich bin handwerklich wirklich nich begabt, damit ich das richtig verstehe, die Erdanker von Naturagart (Uferband) kann ich einfach mit diesem groben Kies + einfachem Zement einzementieren mit Ringanker meinst du den Erdanker? als runde Form? Wenn ja wie groß soll denn der Zement durchmesser um die Erdanker werden damit das stabil genug ist. Ich bin unsicher weil da doch recht viel Kies ist und nacher mit dem Wasser nicht weiß ob der Rand die Kräfte stabilisieren kann. Hier nochmal ein Bild wie das Substrat an einigen STellen ca 20cm Tief aufgeschüttet ist. Habe mir durchgelesen was die Unterschiede von Zement zu Beton sind, macht mich nich wirklich schlauer Wieso eig Zement und kein Beton?

VG
Daniel


----------



## trampelkraut (27. März 2018)

Hallo Daniel,

mit Ringanker meinte Rene einen massiven Betongürtel der rings um den Teich geht und mit Eisenstäben bewährt ist. Das brauchst du für die NG Erdanker nicht. Es genügt wenn du ein Loch 20 x 20 cm 30 cm tief machst und darin den Anker einbetonierst. Nehme einfach gewaschenen Kies und Zement im Verhältnis 1 : 3

 Was nützt es dir wenn du das Tor öffnen kannst aber der Teich direkt dahinter ist, mit einem Fahrzeug wirst du da nicht reinfahren können, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Tyrano86 (28. März 2018)

Danke für die Infos. Ist natürlich einfacher als den Blöden Kies noch auszukoffern. Direkt hinter dem Tor soll noch ein kleiner Weg entstehen das sieht man vll nicht so gut, ob das jetzt ein Gras weg oder ein Weg aus Steinen werden wird weiß ich noch nicht.

Jedenfalls gehört mir der Garten nicht alleine und für die anderen wäre es gut, wenn man das Tor öffnen könnte. Das steht allerdings erst irgendwann an. Hier ein paar Bilder, habe da mal den Teich abgesteckt, die Holzstäbe dahinter sollen ein Hintergrund Beet werden, lässt sich etwas schlecht sehen. Bin noch etwas unzufrieden mit der Form ist mir zu Oval, aber da fehlt mir der Platz ich darf nicht weiter nach rechts und weiter nach Links, da ist das Geschreih groß, dass der Teich zu groß wird und der Garten nur noch aus Teich bestehen würde . Werde mir weitere Gedanken machen.      
Müsste grob 16qm Teich größe sein.

VG
Daniel


----------



## Tottoabs (28. März 2018)

Tyrano86 schrieb:


> da ist das Geschreih groß, dass der Teich zu groß wird und der Garten nur noch aus Teich bestehen würde .


Kenn ich. Ich bin da dann in die Tiefe gegangen. Vom Rand Senkrecht runter bis auf so 60 bis 80 cm. Eine Umlaufende ca. 50 cm Breite Stufe. Teilbereich in der Kurve ist auch 1m breit. Dann wieder nahezu senkrecht bis auf 1,60 m.
Auf der Stufe stehen dann die Eimer mit den Seerosen oder eckige Mörtelwannen mit Flachwasserpflanzen. In der Tiefe wächst die Vallis.

Dann ist alle fertig. Die Tische und Stühle wandern an den Teich und die Frau ist mit Ihren Freundinnen da am.... ich nenne es mal Sprudeltrinken.
Irgend wann heißt es dann....der Teich hätte ja auch noch ein bisschen großer sein können.


----------



## Tyrano86 (1. Apr. 2018)

1,60 ist ja schon eine stattliche Tiefe, da könnte man ja schon tauchen gehen, wäre mein Teich so groß würde ich das bestimmt mal ausprobieren.


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dann ist alle fertig. Die Tische und Stühle wandern an den Teich und die Frau ist mit Ihren Freundinnen da am.... ich nenne es mal Sprudeltrinken.
> Irgend wann heißt es dann....der Teich hätte ja auch noch ein bisschen großer sein können.



ja das denke ich mir nämlich auch und dann ist es zu spät und vergrößern gestaltet sich enorm schwierig .Naja ich kann mit der Größe aber trotzdem gut leben, bin froh das es dieses Jahr endlich klappt.

hatte den Rand schonmal abgestochen und bereits Erde ausgehoben sieht man auf dem Foto noch nicht, werde aber links oben vermutlich noch eine kleine kurve einbauen das als Beet übergeht wie viele vor mir habe ich unterschätzt wieviel Aushub aufkommt. Ich werde einen Kontainer bestellt  es wrude zwar viel Erde im Garten verteilt aber naja mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Tyrano86 (8. Apr. 2018)

So mal ein großes Update in meiner Urlaubswoche habe ich den Teich ausgehoben und Kies am Rand noch etwas durch Lehm ersetzt. Die Fläche ist 5.50m lang und 4m breit. Sind doch 22 m2 geworden, der 7 m3 Container wurde auch bis zum Anschlag voll. Ich werde die Stufen noch etwas hübscher machen....

  

So sieht nun der Teich aus, ich stelle auch ein Foto mit den gekennzeichneten Flächen Maßen ein und den einzelnen Tiefen, ich habe bei der *Tiefe auch schon die 10 cm Sand + 1,7cm Flies/Folie/Ufermatte einberechnet. Die Schiene soll 3 cm aus dem Boden herausstehen, dies ist auch schon eingerechnet.*

 
Sumpfzone:70cm breit,  3cm Wassertiefe
Flachwasser Stufe: 27cm breit 13 cm tief
Flachwasser Stufe  1,80 m :Länge  18 cm tief
Flachwasserübergang 25/30 cm tief bin mir gerade nicht sicher 
Sumpf/Flachwasser Übergang  ungefähr 13 cm tief im hinteren Teil auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen.
Tiefenzone: 40 cm Breit, 120 cm lang und 90 cm tief


Ich würde euch um eure ehrliche Kritik und Anregungen bitten, ob ich die Tiefenzone noch vergrößern soll, irgendwie erscheint mir die Tiefenzone doch etwas klein, sollte das egal sein und später optisch auch in Ordnung sein, dann würde ich es so lassen. Die Flachwasserzone sollte exra groß sein, damit die Tiere auch gut beobachtet werden können.

Nochmal zu meinen Vorgaben:
ich wollte einen naturnahen Teich ohne Fische mit dem Randband von Naturagart verbauen, was mir jetzt einfällt ist, ich muss ja dann den Rand nochmal komplett zerstören um die Löcher mit dem Mörtel für die Erdanker zu graben, damit die Schiene genau am Rand ist oder?

weitere Fotos:


----------



## samorai (9. Apr. 2018)

Hallo!
Ich würde schon die Tiefen-Zone vergrößern, aus zwei Gründen.
Zum einem wird die Temperatur des Wassers sehr stark im Sommer ansteigen und mit einer größeren -Zone erhält man mehr “Austausch-Wasser“ zum kühlen.

Im Winter ist es genau umgekehrt Lebewesen flüchten in die tiefe Zone und können so überleben.

Dein Teich soll ohne technische Hilfsmittel auskommen?
Bei sehr breite Flach-Wasser- Zonen ist es immer von Vorteil eine leichte Strömung zu haben, denn diese neigen zu vermodern > dann kann auch ein leichtes Stinken auftreten.
Dieser Geruch kann auch Abneigung schaffen.


----------



## Tyrano86 (10. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Ron,

habe mir schon gedacht, dass die Tiefenzone propotional zu klein ausfällt. Ja ich wollte auf technische Hilfsmittel verzichten, es sollen auch keine Fische zum Einsatz kommen. Laut Recherchen habe ich gedacht, dass durch die Größe des Teiches (auch wenn viele Flachwasserstellen dabei sind) dieser Stabil läuft ohne das es stinkt, dass es viele Mulm Ablagerungen geben wird und das Wasser nicht immer klar sein wird, ist mir natürlich bewusst.

Bachlauf fällt aufjedenfall flach, die Strömumg könnte man somit nur mit einem Skimmer oder einer Pumpe erzeugen oder?

Ich würde jetzt in der gelb markierten Stelle noch eine Stufe einbauen und die Tiefenzone erweitern, glaube das sieht dann auch etwas besser aus.
Danke


----------



## Tyrano86 (10. Apr. 2018)

Habe nochmal kräftig gebuddelt und die mittlere sowie Tiefenzone angepasst, werde die Kanten noch etwas verbessern.
Die Gelbe Stufe ist jetzt 35cm Tief und die Tiefe wurde um 20 cm erweitert. Mal sehen ob ich noch weiter gehe, aber dann muss ich die anderen Zonen alle verkleinern.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2018)

Mach es Tiefer im Flachen


----------



## samorai (10. Apr. 2018)

Warum?  Totto.....


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2018)

Da bleibt nicht viel vom Teich. Folie, bisschen Bodengrund und schon fällt das bei ein bisschen Verdunstung trocken....dann wachsen noch rund um ein paar Pflanzen.
Da bleibt nix


----------



## DbSam (10. Apr. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mach es Tiefer im Flachen


... und das tiefe Loch noch etwas größer und natürlicher.


Der Folienleger wird Dich sonst verfluchen, denn die entstehenden Falten bei solch einem unnatürlichen Bombentrichter bekommt man nicht halbwegs annehmbar versteckt/glatt gezogen. Das werden riesige Falten ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tyrano86 (10. Apr. 2018)

Danke für den Input an alle.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mach es Tiefer im Flachen





Tottoabs schrieb:


> Da bleibt nicht viel vom Teich. Folie, bisschen Bodengrund und schon fällt das bei ein bisschen Verdunstung trocken....dann wachsen noch rund um ein paar Pflanzen.
> Da bleibt nix



Du meinst die erste Zone angefangen wo ich 3 cm Wasser habe und die als Sumpfzone fungiert? Dann die anderen Terassen drum herum alle noch etwas tiefer? 
Hättet ihr für mich ein paar Werte als Zahlen welche ihr für meine Terrassen sinnvoll erachtet? Nur zur Info wie schon geschrieben ich habe bei den Tiefen das Material (Flies/Folie/Bodengrund) schon abgezogen, die Tiefen angaben sind Netto.



DbSam schrieb:


> ... und das tiefe Loch noch etwas größer und natürlicher.
> 
> 
> Der Folienleger wird Dich sonst verfluchen, denn die entstehenden Falten bei solch einem unnatürlichen Bombentrichter bekommt man nicht halbwegs annehmbar versteckt/glatt gezogen. Das werden riesige Falten ...
> ...



Verdammt, dann habe ich irgendwas falsch gemacht, da ich der Folienleger sein werde oO.
Ich habe mir natürlich schon ein paar Teiche angesehen, habe aber gerade nicht die Vorstellungskraft von natürlicher, hat jemand ein paar Foto Beispiele damit ich meinen Bombentrichter entschärfen kann?


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2018)

Tyrano86 schrieb:


> Hättet ihr für mich ein paar Werte als Zahlen welche ihr für meine Terrassen sinnvoll erachtet?





Tottoabs schrieb:


> Kenn ich. Ich bin da dann in die Tiefe gegangen. Vom Rand Senkrecht runter bis auf so 60 bis 80 cm. Eine Umlaufende ca. 50 cm Breite Stufe. Teilbereich in der Kurve ist auch 1m breit. Dann wieder nahezu senkrecht bis auf 1,60 m.
> Auf der Stufe stehen dann die Eimer mit den Seerosen oder eckige Mörtelwannen mit Flachwasserpflanzen. In der Tiefe wächst die Vallis.
> 
> Dann ist alle fertig. Die Tische und Stühle wandern an den Teich und die Frau ist mit Ihren Freundinnen da am.... ich nenne es mal Sprudeltrinken.
> Irgend wann heißt es dann....der Teich hätte ja auch noch ein bisschen großer sein können.


----------



## Tyrano86 (11. Apr. 2018)

Guten Morgen,
hmm ok, ich benötige zwingend auch Sumpfzonen und Flachwasserbereiche da ich in der Sumpfzone schon einige Pflanzen verwenden möchte, die nicht tiefer stehen können. Ich werde sehen wie ich das verbessern kann. Bliebe noch ein Verbesserungsvorschläge um meine Tiefenzone natürlicher gestalten zu können, falls jemand da einen Ratschlag und Bild hätte, wäre ich dankbar. Da ich noch nie einen Teich hatte geschweige denn gebaut, fehlen mir die Erfahrungen um mir das vorstellen zu können.


----------



## DbSam (11. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Daniel,

habe mir gerade noch einmal die Bilder angeschaut und die zugehörigen Beiträge kurz überflogen ...

Im Großen und Ganzen passt das schon mit Deinen Wünschen überein..
Leider kann man das nur anhand der Fotos schlecht beurteilen, da auf den Fotos eine Vergleichsgröße fehlt. Es ist oft besser, wenn für solche Fotos und Fragen ein Gliedermaßstab o.ä. als Vergleichsgröße platziert wird.

Zu dem von mir angesprochenem 'Bombentrichter':
Stell Dir einfach nur vor, wie Du dort die Folie platzierst und die Falten weitestgehend ordentlich verlegen/verstecken willst ...
Zur Teichaußenseite hin geht das halbwegs, zur Teichmitte hin und daraus folgend im weiteren Verlauf wird es sehr faltig. Die im Tiefenbereich zur Teichmitte hin sehr steil abfallende Wand würde ich deshalb etwas abflachen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tyrano86 (19. Apr. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> habe mir gerade noch einmal die Bilder angeschaut und die zugehörigen Beiträge kurz überflogen ...
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,

ich habe ein paar Stufen und den Bombentrichter noch etwas angepasst, aber noch nicht ganz fertig. Derzeit ist das Uferband gekommen. Montieren gerade die Erdanker mit den Schrauben in die Kanäle, gibt es einen Grund, dass die Schrauben so klein sind ? Die bekommt man mit Fummelei gerade mal so mit den Muttern aufgeschraubt, Naturagart hätte doch auch größere Schrauben verwenden können .


----------



## Franzbratfisch (19. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe auch sehr viele Meter des Uferbandes (ca 40m) von Naturagart verbaut. Die Schrauben sind so kurz damit sie im fertigen Zustand nicht über stehen und man lange daran denkt. 
Ich habe mich auch damit rum gequält. 
Jedoch habe ich zuerst die Erdanker in den Boden gebracht und habe erst nachdem alles schön fest war das Uferband an die Erdanker geschraubt. Dies hat den Vorteil das man das Uferband besser händeln kann.

MFG


----------



## Tyrano86 (19. Apr. 2018)

Franzbratfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch sehr viele Meter des Uferbandes (ca 40m) von Naturagart verbaut. Die Schrauben sind so kurz damit sie im fertigen Zustand nicht über stehen und man lange daran denkt.
> Ich habe mich auch damit rum gequält.
> ...



Hallo Franzbratfisch,

ok dann bin ich schon ruhig, 40 m sind natürlich kein Vergleich, ich kann mir nur vorstellen wie nervig das war...
das verwundert mich gerade etwas. Mir hat ein Naturagart Mitarbeiter am Telefon empfohlen, dass ich die Uferbänder fertig montiere zusammenschraube und am Ende in die Löcher mit dem Zement stecke, ich wollte eig. auch erst die Erdanker fertig platzieren.

Weiterhin ist mir noch folgendes Problem aufgefallen. Ich hatte den Rand ja schon final fertig gegraben, ich meine damit so breit soll der Teich mal werden. Dieser Erdanker ist ja etwas mehr als 20 cm tief. An Stellen die weniger als 20cm tief sind lässt sich das Loch ja locker graben, aber ich habe auch stellen da ist die Stufe tiefer als 20 wie auf dem Foto. Wie soll ich denn die Anker einbetonieren sodass die Schiene später genau am Rand steht. Ich glaube fast ich muss weiter nach außen (außerhalb vom Teich) gehen um die Anker zu betonieren oder steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch? Ich denke manchmal etwas kompliziert bei handwerklichen Tätigkeiten.
Schaut euch mal den Ausschnit ann ich habe die Stelle markiert wo ich eig. das Uferband und somit die Anker montieren wollte. Das ist ganz am Rand, aber der Anker müsste ja auch Mittig einbetoniert werden oder?
  
.


----------



## Franzbratfisch (20. Apr. 2018)

Hallo

 






Als erstes muß ich sagen das ich meine Infos aus dem Naturagartforum bekommen habe, Danke hier vorallem __ Salamander.
Ich habe die Erdanker Stück für Stück in Beton gelegt und habe mir vorher die Erde so gestaltet das ich vernünftig arbeiten konnte.
Danach habe ich den Aushub wieder eingefühlt und so hergerichtet das ich das Vlies und die Folie vernünftig verlegen konnte.
Bis jetzt bin ich noch von meinem Ufer begeistert .

MFG


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Apr. 2018)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Einbau des Uferbandes, Wenn man die Anker vorher einbetoniert ist es bedeutend einfacher das Band zu montieren.

        



Hallo @Franzbratfisch  ich bin auch hier allerdings unter anderem User - Namen.


----------



## Tyrano86 (24. Apr. 2018)

Vielen Dank Franzbratfisch und trampelkraut für eure Infos. Das hat mir geholfen.

Ich habe am Sonntag die Schiene fertig einbetoniert. Ich bin dabei überall ein Stückchen nach inten gegangen somit ist eine kleine neue Stufe entstanden in der ich die Anker einbetoniert habe. Ich mag etwas anstrengend sein, sry dafür. Später ist mir dann leider aufgefallen das ich die Kante nachträglich nicht entfernen kann, weil an einigen Stellen Teile des Fundaments in dieser Stufe integriert sind. Wäre mir das vorher klar gewesen, hätte ich die Stufe größer gemacht. DIe Silberhochzeit am VOrtag hat mir wohl garnicht gut getan .
hättet ihr eine Idee wie ich die Situation etwas verbessern kann? in wie fern muss ich die STufe noch bearbeiten bevor das Fließ und Folie in den Teich kommen, ich hätte gesagt die Kante etwas abflachen? Oder muss ich die etwas vergrößern und aufbauen? Ich bin so froh wenn das Wasser fließt :-/


----------



## Franzbratfisch (24. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,


ich würde die Stufe jetzt einwenig abschrägen damit du zwischen Uferband und Erde keine so krasse Kante hast. Ich weis aktuell nur nicht wie gut dies an den Fundamenten des Uferbandes funktioniert. Dadurch das ich mein Uferband mit mehr Abstand zwischen Boden und Band einbebaut habe war dieses Problem bei mir nicht so offensichtlich.

MFG


----------



## Tyrano86 (13. Juni 2018)

SO nun nach einigen Wochen wo der Teich soweit fertig ist, gibt es ein Update und ein paar BIlder. Leider sind mir direkt ein paar Mängel aufgefallen, die mir leider vorher nicht bewusst waren, z.B höhenunterschiede am Boden. Deshalb wird das Wasser nicht an allen Stellen bis zur Uferkante ansteigen können. Habe eig. mit ausgemessenen Tiefen geplant, die nun leider nicht Zustande kommen, naja  Ich habe das so aktzeptiert, weil ich
1). nicht wusste wie ich das ohne riesigen Aufwand wieder korrigieren soll (Bodenanker mit Fundamente ausbuddeln und tieferlegen.) und 2. momentan einfach absolut keine Lust mehr auf bauen habe, ich kann damit Leben...

Die Tiefenzone wurde wesentlich erweitert, Tiefe 1,10 ohne Substrat. Ihr hattet natürlich recht, sieht propotional viel besser aus.

   

Ufermatte/Vlies und Folie nach Ausmessen bestellt.
    

Das Verlegen der Folie hat etwas gedauert, leider irgendwie viel zu großzügig ausgemessen, haben einiges wegschneiden müssen. 
Haben Danach die Falten noch gelegt und ein paar auch leicht festgeklebt.
  

  
Das Verlegen der Ufermatte hat am meisten Spaß gemacht 

Ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber es war echt schwierig Lehmhaltigen Sand zu bekommen, wir haben im Baumärkte abgefahren, im Internet recherchiert uns wurde dann einmal sogar Sand angedreht der keinen Lehmanteil hatte
und bei einem anderen Unternehmen habe ich 2 mal vorher nachgefragt, den Anhänger besorgt vorbeigefahren und das Lager sagte dann, haben wir nicht die im Büro haben keine Ahnung (bin fast ausgerastet)

aus beruflichen Gründen (Zeit Mangel) habe ich mich dann entschieden den Sand zu bestellen.
3 T für 200 Euro mit Lieferung, was ich totaler Wucher finde, aber in der Nähe habe ich den überhaupt nicht bekommen.. 
Ich habe jetzt noch ca 1,5 Tonnen übrig, falls jemand den braucht und abholen möchte, ist Umsonst...

Sand wurde verlegt auf 5-10cm.

 

Der Sand ist meiner Meinung nach aber sehr sehrrr Lehmhaltig, sobald man im Substrat was im Wasser liegt mit den Fingern kurz wühlt, wirbelt der Sand auf, 
da Stelle ich mir die Frage, wenn in den nächsten Jahren die __ Molche/__ Kröten kommen sollten, seh ich nichts mehr weil alles nur aufgewühlt ist ? hmmm.
Beispiel:
  

Nun Wasser marsch, bereits bevor das Wasser aufgefüllt wurde, haben sich als erste Gäste entweder FUrchenschwimmer oder dunkler Wasserkäfer eingefunden, __ Wasserläufer waren keine zu sehen.

 

27.05 : Folie, Vlies, Ufermatte abschneiden und unter die Gummilippe, leider hab ich einmal zu tief geschnitten, dass ich nochmal mit Kleber ein Stück Folie festkleben musste. War recht eng unter der Gummilippe mit Not drunter bekommen.

   

29.05.
__ Hornblatt und Schwerlilien von einem anderen Teich bekommen. waren einige __ Gelbrandkäfer Larven mit dabei, Mückenlarven ohne Ende,  leider immer noch keine __ Rückenschwimmer und Wasserläufer nur kurzfristig einer.

   

am 11.06 sieht der Teich nun so aus, die Pflanzen von Naturagart sind endlich auch da.
Habe Hohle Ton Steine auf den Sand in den Tiefenzone gestapelt da kommen die Seerosen drauf, musste dazu dreimal in den Teich, Steine nachkaufen weil es zu instabil war und der Bodengrund war total aufgewirbelt.

nach den Pflanzen sieht es nun so aus, ich weiß die Seerosen sind zu früh im tiefen Wasser, ich gehe auf Risiko...
   
Außer eine paar Tagen wo eine leichte Algenblüte und Fadenalgen gebildet wurden, ist das Wasser immer noch klar, denke der Lehm puffert ganz gut.
Habe auch 2 Packungen Wasserflöhe und 5 Posthorn __ Schnecken reingesetzt
1 Schnecke lag eines Tages leider außerhalb des Teiches Vögel?? bin leider draufgetreten :-(

Hier die Posthorn

 

Im Hintergrund wurde der Betonstreifen nun nochmal erweitert, damit die Erdbeerpflanzen auf dem Zaun gegossen werden können und dieser wird auch als Weg genutzt.
Das Beet davor wurde auch schon angelegt, die Pflanzen stehen noch nicht final. Der __ Wasserdost wird erst nächstes Jahr versetzt, ich möchte Ihn jetzt nicht vor der Blüte stressen.

Man bin ich froh das ich fertig bin... Jetzt hoffen das die Seerosen Comanche und michael Bertold angehen, ICh kaufe mir vll nochmal eine Portion Tabletten von Naturagart für die nächsten Monate, wollte mit einem Stil die Tabletten in die Kübel stechen. 
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Kübel mit Lehm nicht doch eine schlechtere Wahl war und ich nicht doch die flachen Seerosen kästen benutzt hätte, diese wären leichter und die Pflege wäre einfacher.
Im Teich sind, __ Fieberklee, Sumpfdotter, sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ iris versicolor, __ blutweiderich, __ froschbiss, __ krebsschere.
DIe Krebsschere sieht nicht so gut aus, denke diese geht kaputt wegen dem höheren Kalk Wert. Werde demnächst mal einen TEst machen.


----------



## Tyrano86 (15. Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mal ein kleines Update. Der Teich war fast durchgängig klar, verliert aber aufgrund der Hitze einiges an Wasser.
Nach einiger Zeit habe ich die Seerosen nun auf die Steine plaziert. DIese habe ich regelmäßig mit Naturagart Dünger gedüngt. Dazu habe ich noch eine 3 Seerose im Korb gekauft. Ich denke der Teich braucht einfach seine Zeit. Trotz regelmäßiger Düngergaben wachsen einige Pflanzen sehr schleppend, vermutlich liegt es am Lehm. Nächstes Jahr sieht es bestimmt schon anders aus.

Überall hat sich schon eine 1 cm Mulmschicht gebildet, sinnvoll wäre es die Mulmschicht wegen der Bakterien auf 5 cm final zu lassen oder?

Viele Libellenlarven sind im Teich, es gibt keine einzige Mücke mehr. Einige Zeit lang gab es eine große Wolke an Wasserflöhen, diese ist verschwunden, ich denke die Tiere haben diese verspeißt. Ein paar größere Libellenlarven lagen leider tot auf dem Teichboden, vermutlich verhungtert?
Nun da die Wasserflöhe weg sind, wird das Wasser etwas trüber. Mal schauen wie es weiter geht  
22.07
  

11.08


----------



## jolantha (16. Aug. 2018)

Tyrano, ist doch schon richtig gut geworden. Was ich bei Dir vermisse, sind Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel , __ Wasserpest usw. 
Frag doch mal in der Nachbarschaft, viele Teichbesitzer haben sowas jetzt über.


----------



## Tyrano86 (20. Aug. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Tyrano, ist doch schon richtig gut geworden. Was ich bei Dir vermisse, sind Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel , __ Wasserpest usw.
> Frag doch mal in der Nachbarschaft, viele Teichbesitzer haben sowas jetzt über.



Danke, leider sieht man die auf den Bildern nicht. ich habe schon einige Hornkraut Pflanzen im Teich, die liegen auf dem Boden in der Tiefenzone und Tausendkraut wächst an drei Stellen in der Tiefenzone. Das Hornkraut wächst aber nur schleppend, vll sind doch zuwenig Nährstoffe vorhanden, was mich nervt ist, dass der __ Froschbiss nur vor sich herumkümmert, aber dafür entwicklen Sich die Krebsscheren ganz gut.


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2018)

Tyrano86 schrieb:


> dass der __ Froschbiss nur vor sich herumkümmer



Ups, jetzt wo du es sagst, mein Froschbiss ist spurlos verschwunden


----------



## Tyrano86 (22. Aug. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ups, jetzt wo du es sagst, mein __ Froschbiss ist spurlos verschwunden



ja ich hatte auf einen Teppich von Froschbiss mit ein paar Blüten gehofft, vll muss ich ja nächstes Jahr ein paar neue kaufen und hoffen, dass die Wasserwerte dann besser für den Froschbiss sind. Aber das bei dir alle weg sind?


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Aug. 2018)

Tyrano86 schrieb:


> ja ich hatte auf einen Teppich von __ Froschbiss mit ein paar Blüten gehofft, vll muss ich ja nächstes Jahr ein paar neue kaufen und hoffen, dass die Wasserwerte dann besser für den Froschbiss sind. Aber das bei dir alle weg sind?


Und ich entsorge die dauernd.


----------



## Tyrano86 (23. Aug. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Und ich entsorge die dauernd.



Das was man will bekommt man wohl nicht


----------

